# Help building a box for a SuperCrew F150



## teamdineen (May 29, 2012)

I just got a Boston Acoustics SPG555-4 sub and want to build a box for it. I have a 2012 f-150 Supercrew. I planed to have it down fire in a sealed box but it it too tall to do it I think. The area under the rear seat is back of cab is 4" tall to front of rear seat 13" and width is more than 50". 
I have a Alpine PDX 600.1 to power it. I have stock HU W/sync feed through audio control LC2i. So I believe UNLESS BETTER OPTIONS I should build a Ported 2.1^3 box to fit under the seat. 
My question comes down to what is the best way to build it. Has anyone had any experience with F-150 SC sub placement with a 555 and box types for it. Please don't tell me where to buy a box or hit up my local audio dealer for help. I would just like a little help here if possible.
Thanks for reading and helping a guy in need out.


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

The seat does not latch in place. So u might be able to squeeze a little more depth. Unless u really care if the seats
Are matched up. 
Hope that makes sense.


----------



## teamdineen (May 29, 2012)

I all ready have raised up the seats with spacers. I also have three child seats there too. Thanks for trying to help but what I am looking for is building a box around those measurements give or take a few inches. I am a contractor and have 3 kids to transport. I need a box for best use with real world abuse to not damage the sub at the same time.


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

The last one I built was a sealed box for a hybrid audio imagine 10.
It was sealed down firing with a 3/4 gap around the speaker. 
I took it to my buddy's shop and had coated in rhino liner. It sounded very good.
I am doing a 2010 next week that's a friend of his. I'll take pics of that one


----------



## teamdineen (May 29, 2012)

Thanks that would be great. Just to explain better what I am working with is,back side is D1=4.5" to D2=13.5' length to D1 to D2 is around 16" and my width can be around 48". These numbers can be changed slightly too.
The sub is 14.25" x 12 oval shaped. The outside lip is 1.5" protruding and needs an extra 1.5" for flex. The inside length is 8.25" to the bottom of the sub.
Now with that said how much air space is needed from bottom of the woofer to the MDF if any? I hope This is making sense to under stand what I am dealing with.


----------



## artbyaccident (Jan 19, 2014)

what is the thickness of the rear seat? on my 94 f150 I pulled the lower part of the seat out of the truck. took the fabric off the frame. that left me with the foam including a frame that held the two main parts together, the metal plate that was the underside of the seat and the fabric seat cover. I took the foam and cut a little off all the way around and laid on some glass. wrapped it around the sandwiching metal frame and pinned it back to the foam. once it hardened I had a ready made box. I cut 2 holes in the flat metal face and I was able to get 2 8" subs in the back seat without taking up any cab space. 

so I just really looked at the dimensions of that sub and you might have to shim the heck out of it to make that fit in there.


----------



## nittanylion64 (Oct 3, 2007)

I built one for my dad's 2012. I made a mistake and built it about 1 inch too long, so it was peeking out the front of the seat. I put 2 CDT 8 inch subs in it. I built it to fit under the wide section of the seat. I also used a quick connect from Parts Express to make it easy for him to take it out. He ended up getting scared about his warranty, so I haven't put it in. It's just sitting in my storage room. If I remember correctly, the subs were almost hitting the back of the box. I also used 1/2 inch mdf and put resin on the inside of the box. Seemed sturdy enough.


----------



## teamdineen (May 29, 2012)

Artby thanks for the response any help is always appreciated. I did take all the covering off the seat and looked it over but did not cut anything out. I have children and use the rear seat quite a bit and also would not gain much if anything in terms of height. To gain height I shimmed the bolts an raised it almost 2". The wedge box I built fit flush with the front of the rear driver side seat. I did find however that having the sub facing the rear of the cab it sounded much better. With it facing me I could hear the ridgity of the sub movement . I do have a plan on the books to make 2 more boxes on sealed and the other ported but with winter here and I have been fighting thyroid cancer at this time.

Nittanylion also thanks for the reply. 1st thing is I don't understand your theory of loss of warranty. That will only happen with lots of cutting and removal of lots of factory equipment. 2nd thing is putting resin inside of the is not a good thing. It makes the sound waves multiply and and cancel each other to give a much flatter response. To compensate for it you can stuff the box a bit more the you calculate for.


----------



## nittanylion64 (Oct 3, 2007)

Warranty--I know about the warranty stuff. It's my dad who doesn't want to believe me. I even contacted Ford to talk to them about it, although that call basically turned into a sales pitch to buy and install the Sony sub..... It's his first new truck in nearly 22 years, I think he just doesn't want to take any chances. I still have all of the equipment, waiting for the warranty to expire.
I did put stuffing in the box. I might up the amount when I get to finally install it all.
Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

